# Triton router insert plate.....



## lastminute (20 Jun 2014)

Has anyone made a router insert plate to accommodate a triton router...I don't wish to buy the Triton router table top but like the usefulness of the router itself!
Also insert rings would be a problem, unless a bought unit one was the only option.

Thanks for any advice.

Gerry


----------



## Woodmonkey (20 Jun 2014)

I considered making one from a piece of aluminium plate but as you said the hassle of sorting out the rings and starting pin didn't seem worth it in the end


----------



## woodbrains (21 Jun 2014)

Hello,

Don't make an insert plate. Just make your router table top in one piece and use the router itself to make the circular opening. Screw the router directly to the top using CS machine screws into the tapped holes in the router base that holds the thin baseplate on, there are 3 of them. It is not difficult to make some insert rings to fit the routed hole you made in the router top. Make a template and route everything from this 'master'. You will need to get some sort of guide bush so you can rout with the correct offset to make a hole and matching inserts to fit, but that is not difficult and cheaper than buying router plates in the first place. If not, a square hole is easy to make inset 'rings' for if you don't want to buy a template bit and guide bush. Though these are useful for other jobs later. I have used my Triton router in a table like this for years. No router plate means no fussy levellers and less expense. I like the top to be one single piece, it is much nicer to use passing stock with no breaks in th top.

Mike.


----------



## lastminute (21 Jun 2014)

Thankyou woodbrains....sound advice!


----------

